# baby bjorn "comfort" vs baby bjorn "active"



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am going to invest in one of these and I can't figure out the differences~ I looked at the descriptions on the website but the distinction doesn't feel clear to me.
Anyone know what the difference is and which is more comfortable?


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

My experience with bjorns is that they aren't comfortable, not for the wearer(i.e. mom), and not for baby. The straps really can't be adjusted or positioned well, and cause major back strain and pressure points for me. I leave the bjorn in the car, and would only use it if I forgot all my other carriers, AND absolutely needed a carrier at that moment. DH likes to use it though sometimes(and probably only because he's proud that he bought it, or thinks it looks more "manly"







) even he loves the wrap and mei tai though!

I think you have a problem with your back, right? You would probably find a wrap much more comfortable, or even an ergo or mei tai or ringsling would probably be more comfortable than a bjorn.

http://theslingstation.com/wraps.html
http://www.ergobabycarrier.com/
http://meitaibaby.com/
http://www.theslingstation.com/ringslings1.html

You can easily make a wrap by buying a few yards(4-6, depending on your size, i'm 5'2" and 190lbs and I find that 5yards is just right for me, and leaves some added fabric that I can use to cover DS if its sunny, or raining, or if I'm nursing and want some extra coverage.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the basic baby bjorn in "city black", a mei tai, peanut shell and just bought a moby (haven't used this yet). Of all of the ones that I've used thus far, I like the bjorn. I feel like my 2.5 month old is secure and comfy. I can't seem to get the right positioning in the peanut shell and his neck isn't strong enough just yet for the mei tai (I have to hold the back of his head and that doesn't necessarily leave me hands free - good for walks, though).


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

DO NOT BUY A BJORN! Okay, now that I have that out of my system...









Bjorns are terrible for both parents and babies. I had one and found that I could only wear DD until she got up to around 12#, then my back HURT really bad. The thing about the Bjorn-type carriers is they put all LO's weight on your back and shoulders. I found an Ergo to be the perfect carrier for my family because it puts all LO's weight on your hips, not back. An Ergo is a soft-structured carrier (SSC). There are many brands of SSC, including Beco and BabyHawk Oh Snap, which are preferable to Bjorn. They are more expensive, but you'll be able to use them for far longer than the Bjorn (I think the Ergo is rated up to 45#). You can also use them to carry LO on your front, back, or hip. Once LO gets bigger, it is far more comfortable to carry him/her on your back than on your front.

Bjorns are also not good for babies. They are known as "crotch danglers". This position can cause pinched nerves and arteries and creates pressure points in the spine. At best, this is an uncomfortable position for baby. At worst, it can cause problems with hip and spine development. You really want LO sitting back on a wide piece of fabric, resting on their bum, not their crotch. If you check out pics of the Ergo, Beco, or BabyHawk, you'll see the difference.

Good luck finding the right carrier for your family! The Ergo has just been wonderful for us and I'm looking forward to using it with my next LO, who is due any day now.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

yes, I am having back issues right now









A friend gave us a basic baby bjorn and I love lots about it.especially how easily it goes on and off. Baby likes it too. It is comfy but did put strain on me and dh's back.
We thought one with a hip strap would be better for our bodies.

I can't quite figure out if an ergo would be better or a bjorn.
I know I don't like the slings pouches or wraps, they didn't work for me right now, I tried them.

So- Ergo or bjorn- what are the advantages? And again, if we do get the bjorn anyone know what comfort vs actvie is?

What is better about the Ergo than the bjorn and what is worse? I have not tried an ergo yet.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 

So- Ergo or bjorn- what are the advantages? And again, if we do get the bjorn anyone know what comfort vs actvie is?

What is better about the Ergo than the bjorn and what is worse? I have not tried an ergo yet.

I don't have an Ergo or a Bjorn, but the fact that you can carry a toddler and do a back carry on an Ergo is a huge benefit. If I had to choose, I'd pick the Ergo. (Of course, I'm a Babyhawk Mei Tai devotee myself...)


----------



## linchi (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Katie








I am the owner of an Ergo, non-strechy wrap and Bjorn. The Bjorn was a hand me down, the Ergo was a gift and I just bought the wrap because of flexibility in holds. My husband thinks I'm starting to have a problem with baby carriers...

Both the Ergo and Wrap win hands down for comfort. The Bjorn hurts our backs within 1/2 an hour of use (and we don't have back problems) and I don't even want to know what it feels like for my son with all that pressure in his crotch area.

After all the research I did before telling my parents I wanted an Ergo as a baby gift I'm glad I got to try out the Bjorn in person. In fact there was a week when I think my son even liked th bjorn best (to be able to swing his limbs all over the place).

Our sons are about the same age and so real soon you should be able to put Teo in an Ergo without the insert. He'll be able to look around easier (not down in the pouch) and spread out his legs won't feel smooshed.

For the money you are going to spend the Ergo will last a LOT longer.

Sorry I can't give specific model info. Good luck!


----------



## jabeen (Jul 4, 2009)

Ugh I hate the Bjorn! It kills my neck and back within about 15 minutes! I don't have an Ergo but I love my Babyhawk mei tai. I figured I'd get an Ergo once my LO is a little bigger--right now he's 11 weeks, and I don't want to deal with the infant insert.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have an Ergo and I used it from really early on with the new infant insert, and now without. I have huge back issues and I love how it puts most of the weight on my hips rather than my back. It is still my go-to carrier, it's easy to put on, comfortable to adjust, and really well balanced. I went on a hike with DS in it over slippery trails and felt really comfortable. I can see it having a long life in this house.
For the price you're paying on the Bjorn you can get the Ergo and the insert and have a much more versatile carrier.
I





















my Ergo!


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

Not to toss too many ideas onto your plate but there are other soft structured carries besides the Ergo. There are Boba, Beco Butterfly, Olives and applesauce to name some other major ones. I prefer my Beco to the Ergo, but I haven't tried the others. I'm contemplating trying out a Boba.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

okay I am still trying to learn all the different terms here!

Is a mei tei the same type of carrier as an ergo?
what is the difference between mei tei and ergo?

Good to know about the bjorn not working for people- I had thought it was "the best" one. I was told ergo for later- my baby is 11 lbs right now. But I can get the insert.
It is really important for me for it to be easy to put on and off a lot, which I like about the bkorn.

How does the ergo go on and off and is it simple?
what about the mei tei?
Thanks!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree. Avoid the Bjorn. It's not ideal for long-term baby wearing, both long term as in once baby is about 3 months old, it stinks, and long term as in after 1/2 hour your back will be shot.

I have an Ergo (LOVE IT!) and a Mei Tai Baby. What I love about the Mei Tai Baby is that you can order a crotch adjuster to make the crotch narrower for smaller babies, which I do...my kids have never liked being carried with their feet scrunched up under them - they prefer being carried in a seated position.

I use the MTB from about 1-2 months to about 8-9 months, and then I prefer the structured carry of the Ergo after that.

DS is 14 months now and still I have no strain after ERgo-ing him for over an hour or two.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
okay I am still trying to learn all the different terms here!

Is a mei tei the same type of carrier as an ergo?
what is the difference between mei tei and ergo?

Good to know about the bjorn not working for people- I had thought it was "the best" one. I was told ergo for later- my baby is 11 lbs right now. But I can get the insert.
It is really important for me for it to be easy to put on and off a lot, which I like about the bkorn.

How does the ergo go on and off and is it simple?
what about the mei tei?
Thanks!

A Mei Tal is a carrier that has a body panel, long shoulder straps and shorter waist straps. It ties on rather than buckling. The Kozy and BabyHawk are examples of MTs.

The Ergo is a Structured Soft Carrier (SSC). They also have a body panel and waist and shoulder straps, but rather than tying they buckle and the straps usually adjustable. Other example would be the Beco or the Pikkolo.

I have both a Beco and an MT (It's DIY) and love them both. The Beco is faster on by maybe 30-45 seconds, but the MT has a bit steeper of a learning curve. I can wear my 23lb 2 year old for hours in either. I probably prefer the MT for little bitty ones and the Beco for older ones but either gets the job done well.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Like others have said, get an Ergo instead of the Bjorn. I had a Bjorn, and while it wasn't too bad comfort wise (for the first couple months), no way did it compare to the Ergo I bought later on (and can still use with my 3 yo). Add the fact that the Ergo is better developmentally and comfort wise for the LO, and there's no comparison.

Plus, back carries in an Ergo are the best component, IMO.

Don't waste your money - really. I've also had/have several other carriers including a Beco, Babyhawk mei tai, Ellaroo, Gypsy Mama wrap, AMC II, ring sling, pouches... and any of them are superior to a Bjorn. Promise.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I have tried them all...








I love love my ergo. Instead of the weight being on your shoulders it is on your hips. I carry my 40 pound daughter in the Ergo all the time for hours at a time with no problem. My back and neck ached with the others.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

So glad I asked! I was almost going to get a bjorn cause I was clueless! And thanks KristiDi for the clarification. Yet despite looking at it all I am still confused! Just lots to think about while sleep deprived and with a sore back!

So maybe I will just get the ergo since everyone seems to love that. do I need the insert thing for an 11 lb 2 month old?
I can use the ergo with my baby now, right? I hear people saying it is great for older bigger kids but is it also great for now?

does it clip on easily like the bjorn? So glad to know the bjorn hurts others' backs too and that there are carriers that don't! I think the bjorn contributed to my back ache (but many other things did so more!)
Gonna look at the ergo website again.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

The Ergo strapped on easier for me than the Bjorn. It will definitely be better on your back, neck, and shoulders b/c you carry all the weight on your hips. The Bjorn sorta hangs off your body, which is why it's not comfy for longer than like 20 min. or when baby reaches like 15 lbs.

I would probably order the infant insert for a 2 mo, though you could probably get by with a small blanket/towel if need be. The Ergo wouldn't be my 1st choice for a newborn (a sling, wrap, or pouch would be more ideal, IMO), but if you just want one good carrier to last years - I'd buy an Ergo now.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

NEITHER! Get something with a waist strap like the Ergo or many similar products. The Bjorn will be uncomfortable and possibly even damaging to your lumbar spine once your baby is past 10lbs or so!


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

wanted to add, something I love about my non-stretchy wrap is that, even though its not stretchy, I can keep it on when I'm not wearing him(and i'm still comfy), its super easy to nurse in, super cheap and easy to make yourself, and when i'm wearing him, it feels like i'm wearing him in my shirt, I mean, his weight is evenly distributed over my entire back, so it doesn't pinch or press anywhere.

something you might want to consider is checking out thebabywearer.com as well as MDC trading posts to find a cheaper carrier(there are always ergos, becos, wraps, mts, etc there). Or, get a few yards of fabric for cheap and try that, wraps are just sooooo comfy!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I did it- I just ordered the ergo!!! (and the newborn insert)
I have heard lots of people IRL mention that they love it too though I was confused about the differences between everything. Now it is clearer. So between the chiropractor and a better carrier hopefully my back can get better and my baby wearing can get better!I'll let you all know how I like it. Thanks!


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

Great op! I know you will like your Ergo, it has gotten wonderful reviews and I know lots of people who love it.

I have tons of carriers (mei tais, wraps, slings, buckle carrier) and for wee ones I love to wrap, but for my 30 lb 20 mo old I almost always use my BabyHawk Oh Snap! which is a buckle carrier similar to the ergo.

As for the Bjorns, not a best pick. First of all, the baby's leg position should never be dangling, thighs should be parallel to the ground (much more comfy and better for hip development). Plus, how in the heck does anyone nurse in a carrier that has fabric in between mom and baby? I like my baby next to me. Extra fabric gets in the way and is way too hot.

Hope you love your carrier!


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh, I think you will love the Ergo. I haven't used it with the infant insert, but of all the carriers I have tried, I think it is my favorite for 6+ months. I even wore my sn in it at 4 1/2 yrs old when he had a sensory meltdown at the airport. I was (understandably) sore after wearing him for 3 hours and spending 6 more on airplanes, but the fact that I *could* wear him (and I could not have carried him) is amazing to me.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

we got the Ergo! He is in it right now for the first time with me- dh has worn him in it. I really like it! only thing is- how do you do up and undo the upper back strap yourself with the newborn insert in? I can't reach it!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
we got the Ergo! He is in it right now for the first time with me- dh has worn him in it. I really like it! only thing is- how do you do up and undo the upper back strap yourself with the newborn insert in? I can't reach it!


I hope you love it!

To undo the chest clip when front carrying, I loosened up the arms a whole lot then lifted the carrier over my head. I would just keep the hest clip fastened how I liked it so I wouldn't have to try to redo it the next time. With a smaller baby doing this may be harder - at least the first couple times - so may e someone else can suggest another way to manage.


----------

